

The Invisible Bike Helmet - rheeseyb
http://vimeo.com/43038579

======
unicornporn
That's "Hövding", for those interested. <http://www.hovding.se/>

~~~
nosecreek
Or <http://www.hovding.com/> for English speakers.

~~~
rheeseyb
Thanks for these

